# EZScreenPrint? Do you recommend it?



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi,

I was looking at the EZ Screen Print website and the kit looks interesting. Has anyone tried it and, if so, how do you like it? I just need to print one color text on t-shirts and canvas bags.

Are the inks good?
Does the color last through many washes?
Is it easy to use?
Does it look professional?

Any insight, advice, feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I get StencilPro from the circuit bridge website (link below) and it's much better than PhotoEZ (The product offered by EZ Screen Print)

They're made by the same parent company, but StencilPro is more flexible and durable. It's not much more expensive either.

When using waterbased inks, they look good for the first few washes, but after that, they start to fade a little if you don't heatset it long enough.

However, for the money you pay, it's a very good product, considering the fact that I've had several expensive tees that faded after the first wash.

In the end, I'd recommend StencilPro over Photoez, but they're almost the same. Here is the link:

http://www.store.cbridge.com/pc/KIT-ALL/KIT-STP-001/Basic+Starter+Kit+with+StencilPro


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

I've done over 125 shirts with my ezscreen print setup. 

It's great to get learning.


----------



## 2scoops (Jul 31, 2007)

majkthreads said:


> I've done over 125 shirts with my ezscreen print setup.
> 
> It's great to get learning.


 
Anybody managed to do two colour prints?

Was it easy, did you use their plastic frame?


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

majkthreads said:


> I've done over 125 shirts with my ezscreen print setup.
> 
> It's great to get learning.


125? With the same stencil? Really? Im amazed, I tought they only lasted a few prints, but that is really good. Did you get any problem with the inks and the shirt? I mean, there is no frame and the stencil is placed over the shirt without space, unlike traditional screenprinting where you leave a lil space in between.
Do you have any pic?
Thanx


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is one of the shirts I did. This is just a logo we put on the back. 


And for the fabric I attach it to a empty screen printing frame. 

As for two color prints they are really tough, once you screen print the first one, it's tough to line up the second shirt. 

That's why I've had to kick my screen press learning into second gear.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything marketed as "EZ", ain't.


----------



## dmh737 (Jul 30, 2007)

Why can't you use other inks than just what they offer? Are there better inks than what they offer?


----------



## jamaicangrl (Jul 26, 2007)

i am really new trying to find out what heat press is being recommended


----------



## oaldrich (Nov 7, 2007)

I like the EZscreen print. I did 60 shirts in a day and the screen held up. Made a few mistakes when I started but all in all it was good. I will use it again!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If you are just starting out, I think it,s the best way to go. Once you get used to it
you can go to the next step.


----------



## mrsgege (Aug 11, 2006)

I came across one of their how to videos on youtube and thought I would look for more information here. I find just about everything here. Thank you all for the input.


----------



## Scottish Gal (Jul 8, 2016)

I really liked the way it all worked. Easy to do, but follow the steps exactly. Also, when you "brush" off the emulsion do it completely....even after it looks done brush a little more gently. In the kit, you only get two stencils, and two transparencies. At first I felt a little bit ripped off b/c it was around 45 bucks and you get those things, and things I could have made at home or bought like board with black felt, plastic mesh, and plastic clips. The brush and squeegie were also included. So...I was glad I bought it, but kinda wish I would have spent the money on more stencils which are about 10 bucks per. Overall, I would give this product a 9.5 out of 10. Haven't tried the stencil pro, but going to next.

Also....inks: I've been told by a pro she uses speedball. You can buy that at hobby lobby, and I used my 40% off coupon. So, for about 13 bucks I got two t-shirts and ink. It takes only a little ink, so don't go out and get the big jug unless you have a big job. (you can buy bigger sizes on ebay and amazon in brands like Sax which I heard are good, too). Made a shirt in one day....but be warned....you have to burn stencil on a very sunny day, and only do it for a minute or two. Also, read carefully that it will be more durable if you burn it a second time which takes 10 minutes to dry and set. All in the directions.


----------

